# pregnant mare in critical condition



## indebtedfarms (May 26, 2011)

I started a post a few days about my mare not acting right. If your horse is not acting right DO NOT WAIT! GET THEM MEDICAL ATTENTION!!!! What I thought was her just getting ready to have her baby has turned out to be a horrible case of hyperlipidemia and colic. I have her at the Sheridan Equine Center right now and they are loading her with fluids and hoping she will poop on her own but if she hasn't pooped in one hour they are going to do surgery. I asked what her chance of survival was and he said he won't even venture a guess at this point. I swear I didn't even realize she was sick. How did she become so critical so fast? I wonder what I could have done to see this coming. She is about 330 days pregnant. He did a test and said he doesn't think the foal is ready so he will not take it unless their is a chance the mare won't survive. Then he will try to save the baby. I just can't believe this is happening. Prayers are needed. Thank you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 26, 2011)

Sending prayers

for your mare and her unborn foal

I pray it all works out fine


----------



## ClickMini (May 26, 2011)

Oh NO! Sending prayers for your mare, foal, and YOU! I am so sorry you are having to go through this!


----------



## lucky seven (May 26, 2011)

You are in everyones prayers, hope your mare and baby are safe and healthy


----------



## Genie (May 26, 2011)

So sorry. Praying for a happy ending


----------



## Matt73 (May 26, 2011)

Horses can get extremely sick and critical very very fast (within a couple of hours of visible symptoms...I know from experience). Time is always of the essence. I won't say what you could have done, because I wasn't there. I just hope for a good outcome. Sending good thoughts...


----------



## Sandy B (May 26, 2011)

Sending prayers for the mare and the baby. So Sorry


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 26, 2011)

I am a little confused though. From what everyone says, 330 days is not at all early, so why not take the baby with the surgery and give it a chance and the stress off the mare of pregnancy? I will be praying for you, your mare and foal for the very best of outcomes.


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 26, 2011)

Royal Crescent said:


> I am a little confused though. From what everyone says, 330 days is not at all early, so why not take the baby with the surgery and give it a chance and the stress off the mare of pregnancy? I will be praying for you, your mare and foal for the very best of outcomes.


She is 330 days from the date that I actually witnessed a breeding. But she was with the stallion another month. The vet tested her milk and she is not within 3 days of having the baby. So, the baby is better off inside momma than out. They will only take the baby if they feel they will lose the mare. If she recovers from this she should be able to have the baby with no problem so it is better off to keep the baby in there as long as we can.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, hope there is a good outcome. sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Charlotte (May 26, 2011)

Sending prayers for all 3 of you.

Charlotte


----------



## albahurst (May 26, 2011)

Hugs and prayers coming from KS-


----------



## SampleMM (May 26, 2011)

Oh dear, I am so sorry that you are going through this. Praying for a successful outcome


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 26, 2011)

I am so sad to hear you are all going through so much. Try to stay positive. You are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## JennyB (May 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, I will pray they both survive this. Have Faith..my little mare was very ill with colic when she arrived at the vet hospital. Yet when they tried to get a tube in her, it took 3 grown men to hold her down and she was 34" tall. They didn't give me much hope that she would survive. She had surgery and they had to cut part of her colon out. She was there for 2 weeks and then spiked a high temp. The vet called said, this is it she will not survive and boy did she prove him wrong, proved everyone wrong. She went on to have 3 foals and has no colic problems. Alive and just as ornary as ever. So they can have a great desire to live, go through all kinds of pain and come out smelling like roses on the other side. So have Faith that your little mare wants to live for herself, for her unborn foal and for you too 





 

Blessings and Prayers,

Jenny


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 27, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I am so sorry, I will pray they both survive this. Have Faith..my little mare was very ill with colic when she arrived at the vet hospital. Yet when they tried to get a tube in her, it took 3 grown men to hold her down and she was 34" tall. They didn't give me much hope that she would survive. She had surgery and they had to cut part of her colon out. She was there for 2 weeks and then spiked a high temp. The vet called said, this is it she will not survive and boy did she prove him wrong, proved everyone wrong. She went on to have 3 foals and has no colic problems. Alive and just as ornary as ever. So they can have a great desire to live, go through all kinds of pain and come out smelling like roses on the other side. So have Faith that your little mare wants to live for herself, for her unborn foal and for you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. It really touched me. I see you are from Wyoming too. Not many on here are. I will let you know how she does.


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2011)

OMG poor you, I am sending hugs for you and prayers for mama and baby. My mare had colic surgery last year and it didn't look good, the vet operated again after 5 days and said that she needed a miracle. Well not only did she do great but she was in foal at the time and her pregnancy continued just fine.


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 27, 2011)

_Sending prayers your way....._


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2011)

Prayers coming to you all from the UK - really hoping for a successful outcome.

Anna


----------



## bannerminis (May 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear that about your little mare - thoughts and prayers coming from Ireland for a successful outcome


----------



## Barbie (May 27, 2011)

Sending prayers for your mare and her unborn foal. Hoping for good news this morning.

Barbie


----------



## kaykay (May 27, 2011)

Sending prayers! They can make it through hyperlipemia so dont lose hope.


----------



## pooper scooper (May 27, 2011)

That is terrible. You are in our prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## sundancer (May 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I hope everything goes well for the mare and future foal.


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 27, 2011)

Spirit made it through her colic surgery like a champ. Her intestines and colon were wrapping around the foal cutting off passage and causing the colic. Now she has to fight the hyperlipidemia. The vet said if they are going to die from it they don't get any better they just keep deteriating but Spirit is showing small improvements. So there is some hope for her. I will continue to keep you posted. The foal is extremely active and he is hoping she can hold off a few more days.


----------



## ClickMini (May 27, 2011)

Prayers and fervent best wishes to your mare, foal, and you! I am so amazed at what the vets can do. It is because of this thread I learned they can do colic surgery on a pregnant mare and not lose the foal! Thank you for posting your experiences. It does matter.


----------



## Barbie (May 27, 2011)

Hope she continues to make small improvements. Prayers for she and her unborn!!!

Barbie


----------



## Genie (May 27, 2011)

That sounds promising. THanks for the update.


----------



## JennyB (May 27, 2011)

Hoping and Praying Spirit will continue to get better so can present you with the "Best" bundle of Joy you have ever had. 






 

My best Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Sandy B (May 28, 2011)

Praying for a quick and amazing recovery and a healthy baby too.


----------



## bannerminis (May 28, 2011)

Glad to hear she pulled through the surgery - finger crossed she keeps on improving


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2011)

Great news that she got through surgery, we will all keep praying that she continues to improve. ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 28, 2011)

BEST NEWS EVER-----Spirit is going to make it!!!! All of her bloodwork is normal except one area and even that shows improvement. She is eating and acting like a real horse again. I don't know when we get to bring her home but we will bring her home. I know it is expensive but if your horse is not acting right--get it to the vet!!!!!!!! Our vet is amazing!!!! Thank you for all your prayers. I will keep you posted when she has her baby which according to the vet could be very soon. SOOOOO Happy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supaspot (May 28, 2011)

:yeah



wow thats brilliant ...such a relief


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 28, 2011)

that is awesome news!!!!



:BananaHappy



:HappyBounce





also, i have a name idea for the baby!

if its a filly name it Angel, if its a colt name it Lucky. Cause your mare and foal must've had some guardian angel with them and a little luck to both make it through this!


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2011)

Oh wow, that is SUPER!!!!



It brought happy tears to my eyes to read this. Still sending good thoughts and prayers for her full recovery and for her foal to be born without any complications. Congrats!!!


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 28, 2011)

Molly said:


> that is awesome news!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great name ideas!!! Thanks.


----------



## REO (May 28, 2011)

OMG I'm SO happy!! I have tears running down my face..happy tears! Prayers do work!

WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely thrilled to hear the news!














Never (luckily!) had anything to do with horse operations, but is everything going to be ok once she goes into labour for her foal?

Wishing her a speedy recovery and a safe foaling, bless her!

Anna


----------



## [email protected] (May 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your mare is doing well. We had one with hyperlipemia post foaling that ended up in ICU with an underlying infection, collapsing trachea and a three week old foal on her. The hyperlipemia if you catch it quickly seems to resolve well. I would be more concerned with a serious colic, but it sounds like hers wasn't a blockage which is good.

Good news on her recovery.


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 28, 2011)

Great news!! I am so happy for you!




How do mares do with labor/foaling so soon after surgery? I am hoping for a healthy foal and that you can bring both of them home soon!!!

Barb


----------



## Melinda Dean (May 28, 2011)

So very glad to read your good news!! We have not met, but you and your mare are still in my prayers. Sending her wishes for a speedy recovery. Melinda


----------



## Riverdance (May 28, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that. Hope she has a safe delivery.


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 28, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Absolutely thrilled to hear the news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure how she will do with labor. The vet doesn't seem to worried about it. He has a tight belly band on her to help hold her stitches tight. We haven't even mentioned much about labor and the foal because we were so worried she wouldn't make it. So I'm assuming we will begin talking about that soon.



Royal Crescent said:


> Great news!! I am so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how she will do. I will be visiting with the vet about that soon.


----------



## JennyB (May 28, 2011)

Yeah time to the happy dance 














 

I an soo happy for you...Now lets all pray for a healthy baby!

 

My best and Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## mizbeth (May 29, 2011)

I agree, the baby should have a good chance of survival now, especially in a hospital. I've had them born way before that and survived, some in critical care, but they did survive. I hope your mare will be okay. We just never know sometimes, you did the best you could. I will pray for your mare and foal.

Beth


----------



## little lady (May 29, 2011)

Wonderful news, thanks for the update. Will continue my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 29, 2011)

Oh Wow great news

Praying now for a textbook foaling

that is not too rough on her


----------



## Royal Crescent (May 29, 2011)

How is she doing today?

Barb


----------



## mizbeth (May 29, 2011)

That is wonderful news! God does hear our prayers.

B


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 29, 2011)

Royal Crescent said:


> How is she doing today?
> 
> Barb


Slow steady progress is what the vet tells me. I am anxiously waiting to get word that I get to bring her home but nothing yet. The vet will call in the morning and I will ask him when we can bring her home. I will keep the forum posted.


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2011)

I totally agree about foaling at the vets. Have you seen the size of her incision? I am not sure if it is standard but when Britt was operated on last year her incision was very long. I would guess about 30cm.

I am so glad that she is progressing nicely and I send my prayers and best wishes for a safe foaling. (((((((((((hugs )))))))))))))


----------



## Helicopter (May 30, 2011)

Hope all continues to go well with your mare and her pregnancy. These little gals and guys sure know how to worry us.


----------



## Connie P (May 30, 2011)

Sending many prayers out for your mare and her unborn foal.



ray


----------



## indebtedfarms (May 30, 2011)

Sad news this morning. The vet delivered a dead foal early this morning. It appears it had been dead for a couple of days. He thinks that the fat in her blood from the hyperlipidemia blocked off blood to the placenta. The foals head was turned back for a bad dystocia as well. He struggled for a while to get it out. It was a beautiful little paint. Not sure of the sex yet. The vet hadn't looked. The bright spot in this is that mare can now concentrate on fully recovering her poor body and we can get her home. Thanks for all your prayers. I still feel that this whole experience was a success. We were able to save the mare and that was my goal. I just don't know if I can ever breed my horses again. I will be so worried this will happen again. I know for sure that I will never breed her again.


----------



## ClickMini (May 30, 2011)

Oh, no. I am so sorry!!! I lost my first foal too, in the exact same type of dystocia. She lived for 4 days in intensive care, then it almost killed my mare, too. Cost me $8000 before all was said and done, thank God almost half was covered by insurance I had on my mare. I felt the same way as you. Two years ago though, I did deliver two beautiful and wonderful foals here. And am now expecting one more. I will be keeping all of my babies, and therefore I will not be breeding any more. Sending continued prayers for your mare to have a full recovery. And HUGE HUGS to you!


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that the foal didn't make it.



Here's hoping that your mare will continue to recover and will be back to her old self very soon.


----------



## JennyB (May 30, 2011)

Oh I am so very, very sorry you lost this foal and sometimes these things happen. I am glad your mare is still doing well and hopefully will come home soon. Don't loose faith about not having foals, I have been through some really, really tough situations myself with mares/foals. You can have more foals and so can this mare! Just have a little faith 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## Barbie (May 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your foal, but like you said, on the positive side, your mare will be able to concentrate on getting well. The very best of luck to you in the future.

I lost a filly at 10 days this year and said at the time that I will never breed anything again. Have to say, that I "think" I have changed my mind about that statement. Nothing will happen this year, but maybe in the spring. In the meantime I am enjoying my mare - took her back to the showring last weekend and will continue to show her this year.


----------



## Helicopter (May 30, 2011)

So sad. I hope your little mare makes a quick recovery. Poor tiny baby....so terribly sad.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You obviously are giving your mare the best care possible but sometimes even the best science isn't enough. Godspeed little angel baby and prayers for your mare on her recovery.


----------



## REO (May 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the foal






I'm glad your mare is still hanging in there. I hope she can now heal. I'm sending prayers!

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2011)

So very sorry that your little baby didn't make it. But well done to your wonderful vets for helping your mare through yet another trauma in just a few days. Sending prayers that she will now speed forward in her recovery.

Sending ((((HUGS)))).

Anna


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2011)

how sad! I am sorry you had to experience such a tragedy. I continue to pray that your mare will recover fast and that your heart may heal. ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## supaspot (May 31, 2011)

so sorry about the baby , every loss is stomach wrenching but it would have been much worse to lose mum , now she can put all her energy into getting well again


----------



## HGFarm (May 31, 2011)

So sorry you lost your foal but thrilled to hear your mare is recovering. Best wishes to you.


----------



## sedeh (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost the foal.



I'm so glad to hear the mare is doing okay. Praying she continues to recover fully.


----------

